# 3 Very Different Documentaries



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

For those who hadn't seen them yet. Very, very interesting... Enjoy!
some of you may need to download a flashplayer to watch, just go here...Adobe - Adobe Flash Player






• View topic - Dogfighting undercover (Google)

• View topic - Pedigree Dogs Exposed (YT)

where it says Pit Bull Documentary click on the blue header
UPDATE: the video Pedigree Dogs Exposed part 1 of that video is not working go to the 2nd & 3rd and so on. you can find it here too: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=CCBA288E15EAADAC


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Currently watching the first video.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Your comments are welcome...what are your thoughts on any of the videos watched? As for me, I truly hope no forum members are breeding these wonderful dogs unless you are a professional breeder or Kennel and as for dog fighting I hope no one's, NO ONE'S doing that...it breaks my heart!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

wow, second link down is graphic so people know. long, but very interesting. im watching the others now.

i dont see the dog fighting coming to a stop anytime soon personally, it will always go on, some how some where.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

There was another video called the -American pit bull- talks about responsible ownership and the History, a lot of nice thing about the breed. I already seen it a few times but this time I couldn't find a downloadable or a link to it...in future if I find it again I'll post it.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I just finished watching the "Dog Fighting Undercover" video. They treat those dogs so bad. I'm glad they arrested those buttholes at last. I think they should do more undercover work.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

That first video was pretty brutal how come they didn't show another side to pitbulls instead of making all of them out to be unstoppable killing machines or something I'm sure they could of found a loving owner who doesn't use their dog for fighting.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am not liking these. They show the bad side to these dogs and in a way show ppl how do to a lot of these things we are trying to remove from the pitbull name.

These videos seem like they could be used agaist the pitbull community, altho in one of the videos they did show some better sides to pits, but they seemed to really hit home on how these dogs are a menace to our society.

I did like some of the facts given, such as HA, and also how breed bans DONT work, but for the most part, they just pissed me off, more bad mouthing of the breed, and making it seem like their are very few good owners of this breed out there.

If i were asked to give somone who knew nothing about pitbulls an informational presentation, i would NOT show these videos.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't seen the 2 pit bull videos but I've seen pedigree dogs exposed. (I would watch the other 2 but I only have 56k internet!) 

Anyway the ped dogs one was very interesting to say the least. Was it the I can't believe they were breeding those poor cavilier spaniels with the neurological disorder. And even the dogs with the disease were becoming champion show dogs and being bred! A dog should be required to pass important health testing before being in a conformation show. Why would they want to continue passing that on in their lines. They are killing their breed. So sad. 

Also the pugs, the english bulldogs just continuing to be bred more and more exaggerated. Eventually these dogs will be gone.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

These were put here for the intention of viewing what is already out there. It's always good to know be it good or bad how our dogs are being presented in the media. I myself hated the guy called "grip" if you ask, me I say cut his nuts off but that would be a crime itself so thank goodness for the law in this case.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the off the chain doc


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the 1st video makes the conditioning equipment that we use so bad.


----------



## PR WATSON PR (Aug 25, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I like the off the chain doc


Ya I own that doc... shows more on the history of the breed.

As for these videos, watched 'em all and what can I say but just do your part and pay attention to how you maintain your animals.

The in-breeding of the pugs was shocking, tho', i must say.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I like the off the chain doc





PR WATSON PR said:


> Ya I own that doc... shows more on the history of the breed.
> 
> As for these videos, watched 'em all and what can I say but just do your part and pay attention to how you maintain your animals.
> 
> The in-breeding of the pugs was shocking, tho', i must say.


How can you like the off the chain doc? They are not even accurate in the sport of dog fighting.... a bunch of wannabes


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

off the chain sucked i only got through half an hour through it. the people in that doc werent real dog men


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

All fairly negative. I like how these dogs were bred to by dog fighters to be the ultimate canine gladiator....

do they actually research the history of the dog before they put these things together?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't seen the second, first link not working. (But if it's American Pit Bull: Family Friend or Killer" something like that, it sucked for soooo many reasons including inaccurate representations of the breed.)

Pedigree Dogs Exposed annoys the heck out of me. They were very biased an immature and even admitted to intentionally irritating people/breeders interviewed to get a reaction. They interviewed a well respected geneticist and cut out the parts where he talked about responsible breeding. They made it look like Pedigree breeders = bad, when it should be bad breeder = bad.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'v eseen all of them. I really liked the pedegree one. Very informational,and I loved how it showed what the breeds use to look like,before the middle class started breeding for looks.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> How can you like the off the chain doc? They are not even accurate in the sport of dog fighting.... a bunch of wannabes


:goodpost: Off the chain is just as idiotic as these from the OP about the breed. Theres not going to be an accurately documented movie on the sport and real Dogmen.. Common sense can tell us why.

Videos like these help shape the public opinion on the dogs..It also helps fuel the fire with banning legal and honest means of separation (break sticks) and conditioning methods. Pathetic. Anyone who buys into this garbage has no business owning an APBT or any modern "pet bull" type dog. There are ways of learning about the breed and safe keeping, some  video with  "knowledge" aint it. :flush:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost: Off the chain is just as idiotic as these from the OP about the breed. Theres not going to be an accurately documented movie on the sport and real Dogmen.. Common sense can tell us why.
> 
> Videos like these help shape the public opinion on the dogs..It also helps fuel the fire with banning legal and honest means of separation (break sticks) and conditioning methods. Pathetic. Anyone who buys into this garbage has no business owning an APBT or any modern "pet bull" type dog. There are ways of learning about the breed and safe keeping, some  video with  "knowledge" aint it. :flush:


its ghetto fighting. the only way to doc real psortsman-like fights would be to go to japan. theyre very oldschool with it there


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> its ghetto fighting. the only way to doc real psortsman-like fights would be to go to japan. theyre very oldschool with it there


This is some what of my point, you won't see any "real" documentaries in this part of the world.. Even those parts that are legal it is generally more of a close knit sport vs heavily advertised. Even places where the sport is thriving, misconceptions are every where. You may find a better representation in form of documentation for public view in these places however in order to truly see... This isn't pre 76' and times have changed, it is frowned upon world wide as the "need" for dogs has changed. All dog breeds bred to purpose is something not understood anymore. Add the particular subject at hand and its further digging its own hole in public perception.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> This is some what of my point, you won't see any "real" documentaries in this part of the world.. Even those parts that are legal it is generally more of a close knit sport vs heavily advertised. Even places where the sport is thriving, misconceptions are every where. You may find a better representation in form of documentation for public view in these places however in order to truly see... This isn't pre 76' and times have changed, it is frowned upon world wide as the "need" for dogs has changed. All dog breeds bred to purpose is something not understood anymore. Add the particular subject at hand and its further digging its own hole in public perception.


its like boxing, some love it some abhore it.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> This is some what of my point, you won't see any "real" documentaries in this part of the world.. Even those parts that are legal it is generally more of a close knit sport vs heavily advertised. Even places where the sport is thriving, misconceptions are every where. You may find a better representation in form of documentation for public view in these places however in order to truly see... This isn't pre 76' and times have changed, it is frowned upon world wide as the "need" for dogs has changed. All dog breeds bred to purpose is something not understood anymore. Add the particular subject at hand and its further digging its own hole in public perception.


you might not be able to find a doc but you can find full length dvds with rolls i know this cuz some guy just got arrested for putting together the dvd and sellin it in the us. which i dont see how it is illegal since none of it happened in the us and i find it disrespectful of other cultures to say that what they do is flat our wrong.


----------

